# Ramsey at 16 weeks!



## ruthbottomley (May 29, 2011)

We can't believe that Ramsey is 16 weeks now... How time flies! I thought I would share some new photos of him! 





































If there are any of his brothers / sisters on here I would love to see photos - he was born on the 3/3 and came from a home breeder in Huddersfield.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Ramsey is mega cute! Love the third photo in the typical cockapoo sleeping position - lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a super cutie! love the sleeping one!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Ramsey is super cute....Love his coat and brown nose


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

What a cutie  Thanks for posting!


----------



## ruthbottomley (May 29, 2011)

Hello All, Ramsey is now 8 months old, so I thought I would post some more photos. I also had a call from the breeder - they have had another litter ( different mum - same dad) and did we want one..... I would love to know everyone's thoughts on the 'best time' to add another one to the pack? Ramsey has been to puppy school since 8 weeks and has never missed a week so its extremely well trained and loves absolutely everyone, so I don’t see an issue with him, but just concerned if it will upset the balance!









[/IMG]


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the reindeer coat - what a cutie


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow Ramsey is so lovely!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Harley looks very similar at the moment and hope he grows to be just as handsome


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Love the professional shot at 8 months.....he's gorgeous! Honey is 19 weeks and has a very similar coat to your puppy ones....hope she turns out as lovely as yours! 

We got our second when Biscuit was 11 months and for me it has been an ideal age gap. Biscuit was quite jealous at first and can still be a bit grumbly with her but on the whole I think he genuinely enjoys her company, especially on walks. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We got Carley from the same breeder (different mom and dad) when Sami was 10 months old and this has worked well for us, its a lot of work, but they play together very well and on the up side we have had absolutely no biteing at all from Carley as she is to occupied playing with Sami!! Go for it!! Girl or boy?? And BTW . . Ramsey is a little doll!! LOVE that brown nose!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a handsome boy. Love his nose!


----------

